# Chicken Fried Venison Steak



## chilerelleno (Nov 9, 2019)

*Chicken Fried Venison Steaks*

Some nice tender doe taken here in Southern Bama last January.

Thoroughly jaccard tenderize, and then dry brine with Kosher salt for a few hours.
Further tenderize and flatten with a tenderizing hammer.
Double dredge in seasoned flour and fry till done.



























Whip some Mashed Taters and Cream Gravy, and some Cast Iron Onions and 
Chiles Toreados to accompany the steak.


----------



## jcam222 (Nov 9, 2019)

Looks excellent as always!   Hoping my brother in law gets one soon so I can make up some venison dishes.


----------



## mike243 (Nov 10, 2019)

Looks great, I use runion mix which has all the spices in it, very versatile as its good on any thing fried. I buy it in a 40lb box for about $1 a pound these days


----------



## gmc2003 (Nov 10, 2019)

Looks really good Chili, with the placement of that pepper, onions and gravy you really did produce a food porn shot!!! 

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## forktender (Nov 10, 2019)

Yum, it don't get no more down home than that!!!!
 I could live off that meal in the winter months and ya gotta love your redneck ingenuity on that there Jacquard.


----------



## Sowsage (Nov 10, 2019)

That is a fine looking fried steak right there! Thats the kind of stick to your ribs meal i like! And once again those onions make an  appearance on the plate. Im going to have to give those a try !  Awesome meal!


----------



## tx smoker (Nov 10, 2019)

John....beautiful as always. That's true down home Southern cooking taken to the next level. I'm thinking I'll make your Salisbury steaks this evening. That's a fantastic looking dish also and it really hits home with me. Since it's only the two of us though, I'll most likely only do a half batch.

Wowed as always,
Robert


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 10, 2019)

That sure is a good looking meal there John!
Nicely done!
Al


----------



## xray (Nov 10, 2019)

Wow, does that look good!! Those onions and chile toreados are a nice touch.

Like!


----------



## kit s (Nov 10, 2019)

oh yummy...love chicken friend steaks of any kind, but gotta say venison and elk to the list. Like.


----------



## sandyut (Nov 10, 2019)

so good!


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Nov 10, 2019)

I could go for some of that.


----------



## chilerelleno (Nov 10, 2019)

jcam222 said:


> Looks excellent as always!   Hoping my brother in law gets one soon so I can make up some venison dishes.


Thanks...  Tis the season and venison is the reason.
Hoping to get a few myself once rifle season starts.


mike243 said:


> Looks great, I use runion mix which has all the spices in it, very versatile as its good on any thing fried. I buy it in a 40lb box for about $1 a pound these days


Thanks Mike.


gmc2003 said:


> Looks really good Chili, with the placement of that pepper, onions and gravy you really did produce a food porn shot!!!
> 
> Point for sure
> Chris


Thank you Chris...  I always thought Porn Producers made more money, all I ever get is fed.


----------



## Hawging It (Nov 10, 2019)

Dangit that looks GOOD! My favorite way to cook deer meat. I can smell that goodness from here!! Nice job.


----------



## chilerelleno (Nov 10, 2019)

forktender said:


> Yum, it don't get no more down home than that!!!!
> I could live off that meal in the winter months and ya gotta love your redneck ingenuity on that there Jacquard.


Yep, definitely a classic home meal, thanks for the compliments.


Sowsage said:


> That is a fine looking fried steak right there! Thats the kind of stick to your ribs meal i like! And once again those onions make an  appearance on the plate. Im going to have to give those a try !  Awesome meal!


Really do appreciate it, very kind.
Those onions are good, it's the bacon grease that makes them.


tx smoker said:


> John....beautiful as always. That's true down home Southern cooking taken to the next level. I'm thinking I'll make your Salisbury steaks this evening. That's a fantastic looking dish also and it really hits home with me. Since it's only the two of us though, I'll most likely only do a half batch.
> 
> Wowed as always,
> Robert


Robert , thank you.
This is all your fault with your talk of Chicken Fried Steak in your new air fryer thread.
I had to make some fresh, the frozen commercial crap just doesn't cut it.
Also, you could cut most of these with a fork after being triple tenderized, yum!


----------



## tx smoker (Nov 10, 2019)

chilerelleno said:


> This is all your fault with your talk of Chicken Fried Steak in your new air fryer thread.



I take full responsibility....especially if it means I get to see a meal as amazing (inspiring) as this one  I do kinda wish you hadn't mentioned the chicken fried steak though. I was intent on making your Salisbury steak this evening but now you've planted the seed for CFS. Oh well, I don't consider that a bad quandary to be in. Can't really go wrong with either.

Maybe I'll just make both....
Robert


----------



## chilerelleno (Nov 10, 2019)

SmokinAl said:


> That sure is a good looking meal there John!
> Nicely done!
> Al


Thanks Al,
the dinner was a good one.


xray said:


> Wow, does that look good!! Those onions and chile toreados are a nice touch.
> 
> Like!


Thank you Joe,
 i love my onions and chiles.


kit s said:


> oh yummy...love chicken friend steaks of any kind, but gotta say venison and elk to the list. Like.


Thank you Kit,
fried food is friend of mine too...  LOL.
Deer, Elk, Moose, Pronghorn, it's all venison.


----------



## chilerelleno (Nov 10, 2019)

sandyut said:


> so good!


Indeed it was, thanks.


Brian Trommater said:


> I could go for some of that.


I know, right...  I hit it again for breakfast.


Hawging It said:


> Dangit that looks GOOD! My favorite way to cook deer meat. I can smell that goodness from here!! Nice job.


Thanks Hawg, good stuff indeed.


----------



## chilerelleno (Nov 10, 2019)

It made for a hearty breakfast this morning.


----------



## Sowsage (Nov 10, 2019)

chilerelleno said:


> It made for a hearty breakfast this morning.


Is this for real? Am i dreaming? Im jealous!


----------



## Hawging It (Nov 10, 2019)

chilerelleno said:


> It made for a hearty breakfast this morning.


Better next day right!


----------



## Mofatguy (Nov 10, 2019)

I do similiar only season with lemon pepper. Mom taught me that and hers is still better than mine but I'm getting better.
Best cooked in a cast iron skillet.


----------



## chilerelleno (Nov 10, 2019)

Hawging It said:


> Better next day right!


Not really, being breaded it's better hot and fresh.
I guess I could've gave it a quick waltz around a hot pan, but I just nuked it while the eggs cooked.


----------



## tx smoker (Nov 11, 2019)

Well Chile, look at what you made me go and do. I made mention of wanting to do chicken fried steak in the new Air Fryer 360 and you promptly do two absolutely amazing meals....then had the audacity to blame it on me that you did them    I was 100% intent on making your Salisbury steaks yesterday then you went and mentioned the CFS. I made the mistake of asking Tracy what she wanted and she asked for the CFS, so that's what I made. Started with 3 Certified Piedmontese rib eye cap steaks, pounded the snot out of them, then dredged as a good CFS should be. Cooked them in the air fryer on "bake" at 350 for 20 minutes and they were perfect. Steak cooked beautifully, tender, flavorful and a really nice crunch to the breading on the steaks. Not gonna steal your thread, but here is a pic of my dinner







The CFS, homemade garlic mashed taters, steamed fresh green beans, and the most decadent gravy I've ever made. The CFS was great but the gravy was by far the star of the show.  Thank you once again my friend for being an inspiration for me to up my game and turn out the best food we have ever eaten!! Tracy saved the leftovers and ate them for her lunch today....which is a testament to how good this was.

Wow...this was really good!!
Robert


----------



## chilerelleno (Nov 11, 2019)

Mmmmmm... Sounds and looks delicious.
The CFS is still on your  inspiration, it just sound d so good at the time.

Dude! Ribeye Can steaks for CFS!?!?
I bet those were melt in your mouth good.

I still need to polish my Cream Gravy skills.
Care to share your recipe?


----------



## tx smoker (Nov 11, 2019)

chilerelleno said:


> Care to share your recipe?



Will do sir but right now I am being beckoned to join my lovely bride and her spoiled dog for dessert after another great meal.

See ya tomorrow my friend!!
Robert


----------



## tx smoker (Nov 12, 2019)

chilerelleno said:


> I still need to polish my Cream Gravy skills.
> Care to share your recipe?



Here ya go John. This is how I put the recipe together from the beginning. I'll note the changes to it in a bit

1/2 cup vegetable oil
3/4 cup AP flour
1 t black pepper
1/2 t salt
4 cups of milk

Heat oil in a large skillet over medium heat. Whisk in the flour, salt, and pepper until smooth. Cook and stir over medium heat until just starting to turn brown (about 10 minutes). Gradually stir in milk  so that no lumps form and continue cooking and stirring until thickened. If gravy gets too thick, add more milk.

Ok...I've upped the pepper to about 3x as much and upped the salt just a bit. I'm also giving consideration to using buttermilk next time after the fantastic results I got with the mac & cheese. I'm also wondering if using a stick of butter instead of oil would be a benefit. I think it would and will most do that next time. In the batch shown in the pic, I also added about 1T of granular beef bouillon That REALLY added a deeper, richer beefy flavor and will be used all the time going forward.

Gotta run....pub is calling,
Robert


----------



## chilerelleno (Nov 12, 2019)

tx smoker said:


> Here ya go John. This is how I put the recipe together from the beginning. I'll note the changes to it in a bit
> 
> 1/2 cup vegetable oil
> 3/4 cup AP flour
> ...


Thanks man.


----------



## BC Buck (Nov 15, 2019)

My favorite way to use deer steaks.


----------

